# 7-2 through 7-3 Tuna



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hit the Floating rigs, caught some Tuna. Schoolies were 50-70. Big one broke my 100 pound scale. Small ones ate chunk all within a two hour period, as fast as the bite came on it turned off. Didn't hang around to see if bite came back, box was basically full. Big one ate live bait. Went 0 for 2 on swords.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like you found a way around the sharks. Congrats!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Good looking haul, were you south of Horn Mt.?


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Speaking of sharks, how bad were they? Looking at making a trip out that way soon.


----------



## cold beers (Oct 9, 2007)

TinManMike said:


> Speaking of sharks, how bad were they? Looking at making a trip out that way soon.


 
Pretty bad. Spent more time rerigging yesterday than anything.


----------



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

I had no shark issues. Lost several live baits to baracuda's.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice haul of tunas.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice tuna!! I can't wait to get back out there.


----------

